# Legal Seafoods cookbook



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I put this on my wish list at amazon.com, but then I noticed it's out of print. Does anybody have it and can you tell me if it's worth hunting down? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You might want to wait for a new ed. coming out next February titled _The New Legal Sea Foods Cookbook_.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Ooh, goody. Thanks!


----------

